# Bibiano Fernandes Sig Request



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could make me a Bibiano Fernandes sig. I'll give a few points and a positive rep.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Request filled










You can have more than one img in your sig, make the Bibiano one your main sig and then throw one of the other two (or both if you want) inside some spoiler tags so you are dual rocking.


----------

